# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Minag reduce pagos de derecho de aprovechamiento en concesiones forestales con fines maderables

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Descuentos desde 5% hasta 40% se aplicarán entre años 2009 y 2011*  *Lima, set. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) estableció hoy un régimen promocional de descuentos del derecho de aprovechamiento de los contratos de concesión forestal con fines maderables, a fin de mitigar los impactos negativos de la crisis económica mundial.  
Esta medida forma parte del Régimen Excepcional para promover la competitividad del Sector Forestal frente a la crisis externa para el período 2009  2011 que fue publicado hoy mediante un decreto supremo del Minag. 
La norma establece que se aplicará un descuento de 20 por ciento del derecho de aprovechamiento para aquellos concesionarios que hayan presentado su plan operativo anual (POA) correspondiente a la zafra o período 2008  2009, dentro de los plazos establecidos en el Reglamento de la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre. 
En el caso de la zafra 2009  2010 se otorgará un descuento de diez por ciento del derecho de aprovechamiento para aquellos concesionarios que a la fecha cuenten con su POA presentado, correspondiente a ese período. 
También se dará un descuento de cinco por ciento del derecho de aprovechamiento para aquellos concesionarios que a la fecha no hayan presentado su POA de la zafra 2009  2010. 
Mientras que para la zafra 2010  2011 se dará un descuento de cinco por ciento del derecho de aprovechamiento. 
El Minag indicó que los descuentos regulados serán aplicables en tanto resulten más beneficiosos para el concesionario, en relación a los programas de promoción establecidos por el ex Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (Inrena). 
Asimismo, los titulares de concesiones que obtengan la certificación forestal voluntaria establecida en la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre también gozarán de un descuento en el pago por derecho de aprovechamiento que podría ser de diez o 40 por ciento. 
Los titulares que implementen proyectos integrales de extracción y transformación en plantas de procesamiento podrán acceder a descuentos de 30 por ciento para la transformación primaria en el área de concesión, y de diez por ciento para la transformación primaria fuera del ámbito de la concesión. 
Mientras que los titulares que tengan plantas de procesamiento para transformación secundaria dentro del territorio nacional podrán acceder a descuentos de 20 por ciento del derecho de aprovechamiento, pero el descuento será de 40 por ciento si la planta es para transformación primaria y secundaria dentro del territorio nacional. 
Los titulares que implementen proyectos integrales de aprovechamiento forestal de otros productos del bosque que sean diferentes a los que motivaron el otorgamiento de su derecho de aprovechamiento podrán acceder a descuentos de diez, 20 y 25 por ciento.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag prevé que a fines de 2012 tendrá listo estudio sobre propiedad de la tierra La adquisicion del derecho de propiedad y el derecho de uso de agua del predio Artículo: Minag establece medidas para que titulares de concesiones forestales continúen ejecutando sus planes Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre Empresarios insisten en que se les reduzcan pagos adelantados del IGV

----------

